# Heroes Season 1(#9)---11/20/06-'Homecoming'



## Truth Seeker (Nov 20, 2006)

[imagel]http://image.com.com/tv/images/genie_images/video/2006/h/heroes_s1e9e_medvid.jpg[/imagel]


*"Homecoming"*






*Cast*: *Sendhil Ramamurthy, Milo Ventimiglia, Adrian Pasdar, Hayden Panettiere, Ali Larter, Noah Gray-Cabey, Santiago Cabrera, Tawny Cypress, Masi Oka, Greg Grunberg, Jack Coleman, Leonard Roberts, Nora Zehetner, Jayma Mays.*

Claire's homecoming becomes a scary event in spite of her father's efforts to protect her. Simone and Nathan team up to find one of Isaac's sold paintings, but this quest may result in trouble. Hiro goes back in time for a do-over. Micah and his dad spend time together. Suresh's dreams continue, and he finds out about a boy that leads him back to his father's research.​


----------



## BRP2 (Nov 20, 2006)

Not exactly about this episode (it hans't aired yet), but...

I'm now 100% certain Mohinder has a power, after thinking about it. It could be see detailed visions in his sleep or talk/see to the dead in his sleep, or both. "Well yeah, we could probably already tell that"... but here is the thing.

Peter did the same thing with the dying father the night he met Mohinder.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 20, 2006)

Ooh, good catch!


----------



## bytor4232 (Nov 20, 2006)

Indeed!  Props all around!  Awesome catch.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 20, 2006)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Not exactly about this episode (it hans't aired yet), but...
> 
> I'm now 100% certain Mohinder has a power, after thinking about it. It could be see detailed visions in his sleep or talk/see to the dead in his sleep, or both. "Well yeah, we could probably already tell that"... but here is the thing.
> 
> Peter did the same thing with the dying father the night he met Mohinder.




If that is true, then I must give major credits to the wirters as well, that was a sneeky little thing to throw in there. 

Very nicely done BRP2


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 21, 2006)

> Micah and his dad spend time together




I'm totally looking forward to this part of the show.  Seriously though, they couldn't have made that a LITTLE more interesting?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

Man, Nathan is an @$$.  

And Claire has a nasty right jab.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Man, Nathan is an @$$.
> 
> And Claire has a nasty right jab.




I looked away, did Claire punch the other girl?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

Alright that flash of Sylar's eye and part of his face looked alot like Peter


----------



## BRP2 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shame, I was wrong ;/, made too much sense I guess.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 21, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I looked away, did Claire punch the other girl?



She sure did. And nicely done, too!                                                                            As for Nathan being an ass, I thought so too. Until I realized that he was trying to save his brother's life.


----------



## dravot (Nov 21, 2006)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Shame, I was wrong ;/, made too much sense I guess.




The timing for Peter's dream was wrong anyway - it happened after too much time had passed (IMO).  Good theory though.

Looks like Sylar just likes head-kills.  The finger-as-a-knife thing was pretty creepy.  I'm thinking that it's mostly Sylar's MO because that's the one thing that's a threat to Claire-bear.

Eden's power of suggestion is much stronger than I realized.  I figured that she whispered into Isaac's ear last week because she had to.  Good stuff.

I'm a bit disappointed that Hiro didn't show up to save the day.  Drat.  OTOH, we get Hiro-in-the-past goodness next week.  Yay!

And an origins episode, as promised.  More Yay.

So...any ideas about how Peter's going to get out of jail, or does he need to wait for DL to pay him a visit?


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 21, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> So...any ideas about how Peter's going to get out of jail, or does he need to wait for DL to pay him a visit?



Well, let's see, Claire is his alibi/witness. So dad better see that he gets out before there's a trial. (Obviously, telling her not to testify just ain't gonna work.)


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 21, 2006)

My only critique is wanting to see more of Peter and Sylar fighting.

Mr. Bennett is gonna nab Peter from jail and experiment on him.  That's my guess.  It'll be cool if Peter accidentally erases Haitian's memory.

The guy with the shadow in Isaac's painting of the stadium was Mr. Bennett, and not Sylar... definitely didn't see that one coming.

My only problem is that we have a painting of Hiro and Ando at Homecoming... and they weren't there.  At this point I'm thinking that Hiro's power futzes with Isaac's.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 21, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> So...any ideas about how Peter's going to get out of jail, or does he need to wait for DL to pay him a visit?




I figure that he goes down for being Silar and they bring in the FBI lady and REad Minds Cop.  Read Mind Cops figures out he is innocent.  

Peter knows he gets the ability of those near him, why didn't he try to use Silar's power?


----------



## dog45 (Nov 21, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I figure that he goes down for being Silar and they bring in the FBI lady and REad Minds Cop.  Read Mind Cops figures out he is innocent.
> 
> Peter knows he gets the ability of those near him, why didn't he try to use Silar's power?




I think he did...kinda. When Sylar and him grapple at the top of the seats, it looked like an odd fall. Maybe Peter was using some of Sylars TK?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 21, 2006)

This was the first episode of Heroes that I've watched. I think I'm hooked. I had to go look up the past episodes' plot outlines on Wikipedia in order to catch up. Can't wait for next week!

KF72


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> So...any ideas about how Peter's going to get out of jail, or does he need to wait for DL to pay him a visit?




The cops that arrested him said something like " He looks like that guy the New York Senator described. "

So Nathan called the cops to find his brother, which means he is not under arresst fir any crime, although lying in a pool of blood will raise questions.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Shame, I was wrong ;/, made too much sense I guess.



Seems like I was wrong about Peter and Sylar being one and the same as well.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 21, 2006)

I really like how this show is forming together. We have a rogue team of superheroes already in league with one another and a fledling band finding each other here and there. The rogue team has a lot of meat on them. We learned in this episode that Sylar can not detect superheroes, at least not one on one. He probably did like peter did, read the local paper and saw the other cheerleader.  This makes me wonder if that waitress had any super powers or was sylar gunning for hiro. 

 then we have a super hero senator whom can fly but is a real mean guy to his brother. I know some people said he was "caring" but that moveh e made only makes since if you know your brother is a looney. Nate knows he and his brother has powers and in his own selfish interests covered up the painting. 

I know Nate is not going to stand by and watch his brother be taken down,because its going to effect his campaign fairly negatively. I bet he lawyers Peter up to beat the sylar wrap for the time being. 

Is anyone else fearful for Hiro's safety. Is he in a "time" out box.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2006)

My first thought about Hiro going back into time was that he would somehow be responsible for Sylar finding out about Google Girl, which led to her death.  The next episode should be interesting...


----------



## lrsach01 (Nov 21, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Seems like I was wrong about Peter and Sylar being one and the same as well.




Why do you think you are wrong? I'm still sticking to the belief. What reason would Sylar have to after Claire if he was already "impervious." If Sylar=Peter, he was near enough to Claire to absorb her power temporarily and therefore survived the fall.....just like Peter did. For every small flash of Sylar's face we got, I get thinking ...."That looks alot like Peter!"


----------



## dravot (Nov 21, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I really like how this show is forming together. We have a rogue team of superheroes already in league with one another and a fledgling band finding each other here and there. The rogue team has a lot of meat on them. We learned in this episode that Sylar can not detect superheroes, at least not one on one. He probably did like Peter did, read the local paper and saw the other cheerleader.  This makes me wonder if that waitress had any super powers or was Sylar gunning for Hiro.




Sylar had a similar map to the one that Mohinder's father had, possibly more complete.  He's just going off of Mohinder's father's info.  Even if he knew about Hiro, he'd then have to know that Hiro was in the US, and was in Texas.  Not likely.



			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> Then we have a super hero senator whom can fly but is a real mean guy to his brother. I know some people said he was "caring" but that move he made only makes since if you know your brother is a looney.  Nate knows he and his brother has powers and in his own selfish interests covered up the painting.



Nathan is running for US Congress, not Senate.  Has the election happened in the show yet?  I don't think it has.  One thing that the show has done well is show that people can have multiple reasons for doing something, some selfish, and some selfless.  

Nathan was simulataneously protecting his brother from harm, while protecting his chances at winning the election.  More than likely, he was only vaguely aware of the secondary motivation.

And he's not alone.  The list of people with conflicted motivations to do good and bad include:  DL, Niki/Jessica, Nathan, Claire-bear, Evil-Dad (and his minions), possibly others.  Heck, at a mild level, Hiro succumbs by cheating at gambling.



			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> I know Nathan is not going to stand by and watch his brother be taken down, because its going to effect his campaign fairly negatively. I bet he lawyers Peter up to beat the Sylar wrap for the time being.
> 
> Is anyone else fearful for Hiro's safety. Is he in a "time" out box.



How do you mean?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 21, 2006)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> Why do you think you are wrong? I'm still sticking to the belief. What reason would Sylar have to after Claire if he was already "impervious." If Sylar=Peter, he was near enough to Claire to absorb her power temporarily and therefore survived the fall.....just like Peter did. For every small flash of Sylar's face we got, I get thinking ...."That looks alot like Peter!"



But if they are the same persons, why did Sylar forget who Claire was? 
On the other hand - why would Peter go mad and go around killing people - probably because he got mad and maybe lost his memory in the process. 
Still, seems like a stretch. But one never knows.

About Ando and Hiro - I think they were never shown in the images together with Claire -they just happened to be near the incident.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 21, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> Sylar had a similar map to the one that Mohinder's father had, possibly more complete.  He's just going off of Mohinder's father's info.  Even if he knew about Hiro, he'd then have to know that Hiro was in the US, and was in Texas.  Not likely.
> 
> 
> Nathan is running for US Congress, not Senate.  Has the election happened in the show yet?  I don't think it has.  One thing that the show has done well is show that people can have multiple reasons for doing something, some selfish, and some selfless.
> ...



I think Nathan's more selfish though than honorable. Though you are right on about the multiple motivations. 

I had this crazy theory that maybe the consquence of HIros power is that when he crosses points in the timeline where he has already made a difference, he may become stuck in that timeline. Worse he may go into some type of void for a time. Of course none of this is proven, but it seems like a good balance for atime traveling charachter, else we'll always wonder (why didnt he just go back and change that). 

DId anyone think there was a tad too much blood in this episode with the cheerleaders death.  I did notice that it was 9 p.m. and that this is a show that a lot of families are watching. I just kept thinking they could have cut a bit sooner, we got the picture.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 21, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> But if they are the same persons, why did Sylar forget who Claire was?
> On the other hand - why would Peter go mad and go around killing people - probably because he got mad and maybe lost his memory in the process.
> Still, seems like a stretch. But one never knows.
> 
> About Ando and Hiro - I think they were never shown in the images together with Claire -they just happened to be near the incident.



How would they be the same person now? Sylar was captured by the rogue mutant force and Peter captured by the police. They are played by two different actors. They both appear in the same shot and a witness sees both of them. The previews for next week hint at sylar's origins. I think this theory is shot to heck in this episode.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I enjoy just reading the Wikipedia synopses.


----------



## dravot (Nov 21, 2006)

From before, the discussion of getting Peter out of jail.  There are multiple ways, all plausible:
DL phases him out.
Hiro time stops him out.
Nathan bails him out (Booooooring =)
Psi-cop Matt and FBI Agent Hanson show up
Evil-Dad springs him somehow for analysis

In many ways, the last one makes the most sense.  Peter then meets Evil-Dad, and matches him to Nathan's description of the guy with horn-rimmed glasses.  He can also see Isaac there.  If/when he escapes from the clutches of Evil-Dad, he can be the one to warn the rest of the people.  Hrm.

Psi-cop Matt and Agent Hanson also make sense, for similar reasons, but a different path.  For the first time, it ties Matt in with the other Heroes, and it lets Peter meet another hero.  Imagine Evil-Dad's discomfort when FBI Agent Hanson and Psi-Cop Matt show up at his door to interview Claire-bear.  =)


----------



## bytor4232 (Nov 21, 2006)

As always, Heroes was an incredible ride.  Congrats to NBC for airing this gem.  I'm really enjoying it.

I love how Claire's character is forming.  She reminds me of Jean Grey.  

My only nitpick is no Hiro, who is my favorite character on the series.  Hiro is the best!  I loved the clip at the end, "I'm hiro, I'm here to save you!"


----------



## Felon (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I'm actually moving onto the theory that Sylar is Nathan, and that Nathan's flying is simply one aspect of his true power, teleknesis. Didn't Sylar fly away after Matt shot him?

Nate had access to Isaak's paintings, got a look at the last piece and tried to destroy it so Pete can't head him off. It didn't work so they have a brotehr-vs-brother confrontation.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> For every small flash of Sylar's face we got, I get thinking ...."That looks alot like Peter!"




That's what I kept saying as well. But in the previews for next weeks show you see a clearer profile of Sylar introducing himself to Mohinder's father, he says "I'm Sylar"


----------



## dravot (Nov 21, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm actually moving onto the theory that Sylar is Nathan, and that Nathan's flying is simply one aspect of his true power, teleknesis. Didn't Sylar fly away after Matt shot him?
> 
> Nathan had access to Isaak's paintings, got a look at the last piece and tried to destroy it so Pete can't head him off. It didn't work so they have a brotehr-vs-brother confrontation.




But Nathan is in New York when Charlie the waitress dies.  I don't see him flying from Texas to New York, finding the painting, and then going back to Texas.


----------



## Felon (Nov 21, 2006)

Y'know, this was a good episode, but that dialogue needs work. That scene with Claire and Zach in her bedroom discussing self-esteem was awful.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> But if they are the same persons, why did Sylar forget who Claire was?
> On the other hand - why would Peter go mad and go around killing people - probably because he got mad and maybe lost his memory in the process.
> Still, seems like a stretch. But one never knows.



Or maybe Claire's dad get's him out of jail and the hatian guy wipes his mind.


Or better yet at some point he got near Niki and absorbed her split personality. And the reason he has more names on his map is because he absorbed Hiro's time bending and went back to find these supers.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> Looks like Sylar just likes head-kills.  The finger-as-a-knife thing was pretty creepy.  I'm thinking that it's mostly Sylar's MO because that's the one thing that's a threat to Claire-bear.




I called it last week. he used a Psi-Blade


----------



## Felon (Nov 21, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> But Nathan is in New York when Charlie the waitress dies.  I don't see him flying from Texas to New York, finding the painting, and then going back to Texas.




Well, first off, we don't know where exactly Nathan is when Charlie dies. He's not in that episode. 

Secondly, if a guy can fly, that pretty much explains being in one city one day and another city the next.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> How would they be the same person now? Sylar was captured by the rogue mutant force and Peter captured by the police. They are played by two different actors. They both appear in the same shot and a witness sees both of them. The previews for next week hint at sylar's origins. I think this theory is shot to heck in this episode.



I am starting to think it is shot as well, but it could be the same Peter from two different times.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> But Nathan is in New York when Charlie the waitress dies.  I don't see him flying from Texas to New York, finding the painting, and then going back to Texas.




Remember there was a sonic boom when he escaped from Claire's dad. The only other thing I see to disprove this theory, is that when Mohinder and Eve went to Sylar's apartment Nathan's picture was on the map. I think that may have been the only picture. Soo why would he have  a picture of himself?


----------



## dravot (Nov 21, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Or maybe Claire's dad gets him out of jail and the Haitian guy wipes his mind.
> 
> Or better yet at some point he got near Niki and absorbed her split personality. And the reason he has more names on his map is because he absorbed Hiro's time bending and went back to find these supers.




He won't have the power long enough to keep the split personality, or Hiro's time-bending.

The interaction of Peter and Niki/Jessica will be fascinating though.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Nov 21, 2006)

How come no one's mentioned Isaac's "useless" painting yet? It  looks like a Human-Torch type figure flying at the viewer. Sylar controlling Radioactive Guy's power, maybe?


----------



## dravot (Nov 21, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> How come no one's mentioned Isaac's "useless" painting yet? It  looks like a Human-Torch type figure flying at the viewer. Sylar controlling Radioactive Guy's power, maybe?




How?  Why do we even think that Sylar can do anything of the sort?


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> About Ando and Hiro - I think they were never shown in the images together with Claire -they just happened to be near the incident.




And this reminds me of something that I've been wondering about.  Why are Hiro and Ando in Midland, Texas?  It's certainly not on any direct path to New York and as far as I can remember no one knew where the cheerleader was that needed saving when Hiro and Ando left Las Vegas.  So, why?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> How come no one's mentioned Isaac's "useless" painting yet? It  looks like a Human-Torch type figure flying at the viewer. Sylar controlling Radioactive Guy's power, maybe?



 I think it was Ted(nuclear man) in the painting.


----------



## Krafus (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, the rescue finally happened, and I'm happy about that... but less happy with how easily Sylar was taken out. He was built up as being really powerful (I liked that painting where he's shown as some sort of red wraith), then went down rather quickly. He must have expended a lot of power to recover from the fall, weakening him enough to make him easy prey for Eden and the black guy.

Oh, and was there any blood from where Sylar fell? I mean, Peter seemed to have bled lots, but I don't recall seeing a blood pattern that would indicate someone fell alongside him. Maybe Sylar "cleaned up" after himself.

I'm curious to see how it turns out. I doubt that Peter will remain in jail too long (okay, and I hope he won't). Maybe Nathan will arrange a cover-up. Certainly Claire won't be at all happy if she learns the guy who rescued her is accused of being the murderer. And I'm curious to see what Bennett will do with Sylar, and whether Sylar will escape.


----------



## dravot (Nov 21, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Remember there was a sonic boom when he escaped from Claire's dad. The only other thing I see to disprove this theory, is that when Mohinder and Eve went to Sylar's apartment Nathan's picture was on the map. I think that may have been the only picture. Soo why would he have  a picture of himself?




Agreed.

(Actually, her name is Eden.)

Sylar is Sylar.  He's not Nathan, he's not Peter.  He's Mohinder's father's 'Patient Zero'.  People want the story to be more twisty and convoluted than it already is (and it's convoluted enough).


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 21, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, first off, we don't know where exactly Nathan is when Charlie dies. He's not in that episode.
> 
> Secondly, if a guy can fly, that pretty much explains being in one city one day and another city the next.



I don't know I thinke we're approaching grassy knowle here. It's a far stretch that the creators would cast a whole new person to play sylar only for it to be Nathan. There's also no motive for Nathan to be a killer and it doesnt mesh with the previous of next week.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great episode - this certainly cemented Heroes as being my favorite show on TV right now.

I was particularly struck with the conversation between Peter and Ando. It was short, yet _detailed and concise_. What a concept! (I say this, since I also watch Lost and BSG, which both seem to make points about characters simply refusing to talk and pass on information to each other).


----------



## drothgery (Nov 21, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> And this reminds me of something that I've been wondering about.  Why are Hiro and Ando in Midland, Texas?  It's certainly not on any direct path to New York and as far as I can remember no one knew where the cheerleader was that needed saving when Hiro and Ando left Las Vegas.  So, why?




Maybe they were halfway to Phoenix by the time they stopped running away from Vegas, and just got on I-10 from there?


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Maybe they were halfway to Phoenix by the time they stopped running away from Vegas, and just got on I-10 from there?




That would work, I guess.  Or maybe they just took a wrong exit and ended way off track before they realized it.  (Incidentally, only 20-ish miles from Odessa and Claire).


----------



## mmu1 (Nov 21, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> That would work, I guess.  Or maybe they just took a wrong exit and ended way off track before they realized it.  (Incidentally, only 20-ish miles from Odessa and Claire).




Perhaps they're still using the comic book as a guide...? Though that only makes sense if the comic is vague and leaves out many important things, like Charlie getting killed. 

Which is not outside the realm of possibility - the comic is what sends them to Vegas in the Nissan Product Placement, but they walk into the whole mess surrounding cheating at cards blindly, despite the fact Hiro is scouring the comic for clues.

Anyway... I think that, like dravot said, people are making way too much out of an already complex story. The makers of _Heroes_ don't seem to believe that every question is best answered with three other questions, which I'm grateful for... One _Lost_ is enough. 
And as far as the specific Sylar / Peter / Nathan issue goes - you see enough of the guy's face at the end of the show, and in the previews, to make it crystal clear it's a different actor.

Finally, as far as Peter being arrested goes - I think it is the perfect opportunity to bring in the FBI agent and the psychic cop, but I'm not sure it's going to happen, at least not right away - since last we see them, they're in the middle of a huge flap surrounding the Radiocative Man's escape. 
What I want to see is if they show the police handling the crime scene evidence from the homecoming in an intelligent manner (provided Bennett doesn't mess with it) - after all, there is no physical evidence on the dead cheerleader that'd link her to Peter, and unless they're completely incompetent, they will realize that's a pool of his own blood he was lying in. On the other hand, Sylar probably did leave a blood trail on his way to his scuffle with Peter, and then disappeared, which _can_ make it look like Peter is the one who killed the girl. (Though do we have 100% proof, at this point, that she's actually dead? It looked like Sylar only got started with the incision, and non-lethal head wounds bleed a ton.) Or they might figure out there were two people there, but think Sylar and Peter share the responsibility.


----------



## Felon (Nov 21, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> Sylar is Sylar.  He's not Nathan, he's not Peter.  He's Mohinder's father's 'Patient Zero'.  People want the story to be more twisty and convoluted than it already is (and it's convoluted enough).



People figure that there's some mystery as to why the show's creators have gone to such assiduous lengths to keep Psylar's face concealed. You can argue that the shadow makes him look scary, but few people find baseball caps menacing. If he's just some guy, then there's little reason not to show us the guy.



			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> I don't know I thinke we're approaching grassy knowle here. It's a far stretch that the creators would cast a whole new person to play sylar only for it to be Nathan. There's also no motive for Nathan to be a killer and it doesnt mesh with the previous of next week.



Well, we have no discernable motive for Psylar whatsoever, so meshing really isn't an issue. I didn't see the previews.

But yeah, it is all just hefty speculation.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 21, 2006)

In the opening "last week on Heroes" this week there's a shockingly clear look at Sylar's face, much clearer than they actually showed in the episode last week. I can't do a screen capture or anything, but though it's shadowed, the features are very clear, to where you can see he's unshaven, just what his nose, mouth, and eyes look like, etc.

He is most definitely not being played by the actors who play Peter or Nathan or anyone else on the show.

That's on top of the fact that there's no plot reason whatsoever to believe Sylar is any of them. Pure speculation with no story hints to back it up.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2006)

Suppose to be awful, it's teenage talk.  


			
				Felon said:
			
		

> Y'know, this was a good episode, but that dialogue needs work. That scene with Claire and Zach in her bedroom discussing self-esteem was awful.


----------



## lrsach01 (Nov 21, 2006)

too many clips to snip....
Yeah....I know....Peter=Sylar is a stretch....especially given the screen caps from last night....but it could still be true. Several asumptions must still be made:
1. Peter learns how to absorb powers permanently
2. Peter "loses" the information about Claire's identity
3. Peter is traumatized enough to kill
4. Peter goes back in time to stop what ever trauma had happened to him

A long way to go, but it could still work....maybe...possibly...


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 21, 2006)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> For every small flash of Sylar's face we got, I get thinking ...."That looks alot like Peter!"




After totally blowing off any concept of Syler being Peter, I have to admit there was a slight resemblance there. He looks too broad and stocky to be Peter. What I got to thinking is, it could be Peter's _dad_. I don't _think _ we've heard just how he committed suicide; if it was by, say, jumping off a bridge in front of witnesses but with no body found then he could have faked his death. He was mentally unstable. Maybe unstable enough to kill.


----------



## mmu1 (Nov 21, 2006)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> too many clips to snip....
> Yeah....I know....Peter=Sylar is a stretch....especially given the screen caps from last night....but it could still be true. Several asumptions must still be made:
> 1. Peter learns how to absorb powers permanently
> 2. Peter "loses" the information about Claire's identity
> ...




What about the whole "You look different without your scar" bit when Future Hiro goes back to talk to Peter about saving the cheerleader? Why not warn Peter about whatever it is that will make him into Syler? I suppose with time travel, you can hand-wave it in any number of ways (if he knew Peter was going to become Syler, and told him about it, things would turn out even worse, or for some strange reason, he knows other stuff that's needed to fix the future, but not that, and Sylar/Peter somehow manages to lose the aforementioned scar - and change his face...), but for the most part, the writers seem to be trying to make sense and avoid excessively complex explanations when a simpler one works just as well.


----------



## mmu1 (Nov 21, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> After totally blowing off any concept of Syler being Peter, I have to admit there was a slight resemblance there. He looks too broad and stocky to be Peter. What I got to thinking is, it could be Peter's _dad_. I don't _think _ we've heard just how he committed suicide; if it was by, say, jumping off a bridge in front of witnesses but with no body found then he could have faked his death. He was mentally unstable. Maybe unstable enough to kill.




But they show Sylar in the preview, and he's a young guy - I think he might be as young as Peter, and definitely seems younger than Nathan. Their father would probably be in his 60s.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 21, 2006)

The Sylar actor is too young-looking to be Peter and Nathan's dad, time-travel excepted, of course.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 21, 2006)

This Sylar/peter/nathan thing is just getting more nonsensical. Its also very comical. Obviously the casting director should have cast a blond and red head for two of those roles. The actors have the same color hair. thats pretty much it. Why try to make the plot sound like giberish. Hiro went to the past to warn peter about peter's bad self? Peter turns evil. Isnt this only the 10th or so episode.


----------



## Maxwell's Demon (Nov 21, 2006)

The cops that arrested him said something like " He looks like that guy the New York Senator described. "

Maybe it's just me but I thought the officer said that he looked like the guy in a trench coat that the janitor described.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's my question. . . 

Everyone seems to be working on the assumption that they can change Isaac's *kaboom* picture and not nuke New York, but have we ever actually seen one of his pictures be wrong?

Cheerleader in a pool of blood?  Check. (just not Claire)
Claire running into the amphitheatre?  Check.
Peter in a pool of blood?  Check.

Heck, in this week's graphic novel they even show how the act of painting the picture caused the event in question.

The only one I can think of is the panel showing Hiro and Ando on a rooftop, but that one could still come to pass.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 21, 2006)

Maxwell's Demon said:
			
		

> The cops that arrested him said something like " He looks like that guy the New York Senator described. "
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I thought the officer said that he looked like the guy in a trench coat that the janitor described.




I disn't hear anything about a trench coat, but it could have been Janitor


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 21, 2006)

Where's Hiro when you really need him? He's needed to tell Dad that locking Syler up is a Bad Idea (tm)! He'll just escape and eat more brains. Preferably those of the secondary characters who captured him so they can't do it again. (That's the way these things always work, as comics savvy Hiro knows.)

Syler is NOT Peter. He is NOT Nathan. Live with it. 

How come it took Syler so long to cut open the Bad Cheerleader's skull? (Assuming he actually did and killed her.) It only took him a few seconds to deal with Charlie. 

On a different note, next week's TV Guide tells us that George Takei will be in the season cliffhanger (Jan. 29)... playing Hiro's dad!  Yay!


----------



## JEL (Nov 21, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Here's my question. . .
> 
> Everyone seems to be working on the assumption that they can change Isaac's *kaboom* picture and not nuke New York, but have we ever actually seen one of his pictures be wrong?
> 
> ...




The picture of Claire running up the ampitheatre shows her alone.  Peter was with her when it happened, so obviously he was able to change the outcome to some extent.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 21, 2006)

JEL said:
			
		

> The picture of Claire running up the ampitheatre shows her alone.  Peter was with her when it happened, so obviously he was able to change the outcome to some extent.




She tripped and fell, as in the picture.  Then a second later Peter was there to help her, heck he could have been the shadowy figure shown in the painting.  I'd have to check back on the timing . . .


----------



## JEL (Nov 21, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Perhaps they're still using the comic book as a guide...? Though that only makes sense if the comic is vague and leaves out many important things, like Charlie getting killed.




The comic ended with them heading to Las Vegas.  They've been playing it by ear since then.


----------



## dravot (Nov 22, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> How come it took Syler so long to cut open the Bad Cheerleader's skull? (Assuming he actually did and killed her.) It only took him a few seconds to deal with Charlie.




Dramatic effect.


----------



## Pseudonym (Nov 22, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> How come it took Syler so long to cut open the Bad Cheerleader's skull? (Assuming he actually did and killed her.) It only took him a few seconds to deal with Charlie.




I think that Sylar had some idea of the cheerleader's power of healing, so he did it slowly to see if she would heal herself.  He did seem to be taking a rather analytical approach to things before it became clear he had the wrong one.


----------



## dravot (Nov 22, 2006)

Maxwell's Demon said:
			
		

> The cops that arrested him said something like " He looks like that guy the New York Senator described. "
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I thought the officer said that he looked like the guy in a trench coat that the janitor described.




I just watched that part, the cop says "That's the guy.  The one in the overcoat that the janitor saw."


----------



## Felon (Nov 22, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> In the opening "last week on Heroes" this week there's a shockingly clear look at Sylar's face, much clearer than they actually showed in the episode last week. I can't do a screen capture or anything, but though it's shadowed, the features are very clear, to where you can see he's unshaven, just what his nose, mouth, and eyes look like, etc. He is most definitely not being played by the actors who play Peter or Nathan or anyone else on the show.




So what? 

It's pretty dumb to think that they'd actually have the actor come in and play the parts of a character whose face isn't intended to be seen, especially if you understand how often body doubles are used in any given scene. It's much more common than most folks notice.

Heck, if you can catch Dawson's Creek in syndication, tune in some time. I used to have a morbid fascination with watching that show because almost every scene followed a formula that revolved totally around the use of stand-ins. You'd get one scene with the characters together, and then the entirety of the rest of the scene would be shot from over one of their shoulders, and you'd never see more than one face at a time. 

But at any rate, I've never heard of a whodunnit where the director actually has the actor portrarying the mystery killer come in and play the part in all the scenes that take place before they're revealed. That shot we get of Sylar's eye might be the actual actor's face, since it's an intentional glimpse, but that's about it.



> That's on top of the fact that there's no plot reason whatsoever to believe Sylar is any of them. Pure speculation with no story hints to back it up.




OK, I alread addressed this remark, so I'll just ask you: what "plot reason" have we been provided for Sylar *at all*?

I think everybody who has a theory has pretty freely admitted that it's speculative, and they've pointed out what they see as "story hints".


----------



## Felon (Nov 22, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> I just watched that part, the cop says "That's the guy.  The one in the overcoat that the janitor saw."




I just watched it too. I couldn't make out the whole line, but I definitely heard "janitor", not "senator". That's a throwaway line to explain why the cops showed up at right at that inconvenient point in time when nobody actually had a chance to call them.


----------



## Felon (Nov 22, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> This Sylar/peter/nathan thing is just getting more nonsensical. Its also very comical. Obviously the casting director should have cast a blond and red head for two of those roles. The actors have the same color hair. thats pretty much it. Why try to make the plot sound like giberish.




Hair color is about the only specific feature a body double is required to have in common with his character. 

And if there's no reason for Sylar's face to be concealed all this time, then the plot's taken a nosedive into gibberish anyways. It's clearly a tease to get folks speculating, and I'm having plenty of fun with it, thank you very much.


----------



## Felon (Nov 22, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Suppose to be awful, it's teenage talk.




"The only thing you'll regret is denying who you really are!"

Uggh. Meet Zach, the self-actualized fourteen-year-old.


----------



## Felon (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's the shot of Sylar's face that Fast Learner refers to:

Pretty clearly not an established character, but there's no assurance that we're looking at the actual character or a stand-in. If that's the real mccoy, it's certainly a letdown.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 22, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> I just watched that part, the cop says "That's the guy.  The one in the overcoat that the janitor saw."



Yes, I just rewatched the scene (prior to reading this) and that's exactly what I heard, and quite clearly.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 22, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> How come it took Syler so long to cut open the Bad Cheerleader's skull? (Assuming he actually did and killed her.) It only took him a few seconds to deal with Charlie.



I figure he was savoring it. With Charlie there were a ton of people around, making it a big hassle to be public about it, with actual potential for someone shooting him from behind, hitting him with a frying pan, etc.

In the school he just had the two cheerleaders to deal with, one of which he dealt with instantly. The other he got to "enjoy."

Or the healing thing.


----------



## Felon (Nov 22, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Syler is NOT Peter. He is NOT Nathan. Live with it.




If you have inside info on the show, feel free to share, otherwise you're just another happy speculator.



> How come it took Syler so long to cut open the Bad Cheerleader's skull? (Assuming he actually did and killed her.) It only took him a few seconds to deal with Charlie.




Maybe he felt like doing it slowly in one scene, and felt like drawing it out in another. Maybe it's something the writers just didn't put a ton of thought into. See, I find it odd to focus on that type of minutae while ridiculing speculation on Sylar's identity, which is something the show's creators certainly want to be the object of water-cooler schmoozing.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 22, 2006)

Whereas you can not determine sylar's motives from teh show you can certainly rule some things out, such as the peter/nathan/sylar thing. There's too much evidence to back up that this is just some wild speculation. There's not a shred of evidene that backs it up other than the wierd notion that if someone has the same hair color they must be the same person. I just think the director wanted to hide sylar until this and the next episode. 

If your argument is that if they havn't said otherwise then its a valid speculation then we can make wild assumptions as to the city that blew up is hollywood and not newyork, nickie is clair and big bird will show up with the power to manifest snuffleupagis.


----------



## dravot (Nov 22, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Maybe he felt like doing it slowly in one scene, and felt like drawing it out in another. Maybe it's something the writers just didn't put a ton of thought into. See, I find it odd to focus on that type of minutiae while ridiculing speculation on Sylar's identity, which is something the show's creators certainly want to be the object of water-cooler schmoozing.




Which is why I claim that Sylar isn't Nathan/Peter/Niki/Elmo, and why I say that the slow death of the mean cheerleader was for pure dramatic license.    

(besides, who wouldn't savor the death of Jackie, the mean cheerleader?)


----------



## dravot (Nov 22, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> If your argument is that if they haven't said otherwise then its a valid speculation then we can make wild assumptions as to the city that blew up is Hollywood and not New York, Niki is Claire and Big Bird will show up with the power to manifest Snuffleupagus.




That would be cool.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 22, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> If your argument is that if they havn't said otherwise then its a valid speculation then we can make wild assumptions as to the city that blew up is hollywood and not newyork, nickie is clair and big bird will show up with the power to manifest snuffleupagis.



Sylar is actually a pink unicorn who slices heads open with his horn, but who has the power to project illusions to make us think he's a human.

That's where I'm at on the Sylar-as-Peter thing: we don't know much about him, it's certainly true, but what is it about _that_ speculation that seems so likely? Why is it any more likely than Sylar being Mandy Patinkin, or Abraham Lincoln, that's all I'm thinkin', the theory is stinkin'.


----------



## lrsach01 (Nov 22, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> What about the whole "You look different without your scar" bit when Future Hiro goes back to talk to Peter about saving the cheerleader? Why not warn Peter about whatever it is that will make him into Syler? I suppose with time travel, you can hand-wave it in any number of ways (if he knew Peter was going to become Syler, and told him about it, things would turn out even worse, or for some strange reason, he knows other stuff that's needed to fix the future, but not that, and Sylar/Peter somehow manages to lose the aforementioned scar - and change his face...), but for the most part, the writers seem to be trying to make sense and avoid excessively complex explanations when a simpler one works just as well.




First we don't know from which point in the future Hiro came back from. He might not know about Peter. He might also be doing something else to insure certain events happen in order to avoid a "rift." All this being said, I admit that I must be wrong. I've seen a picture of Sylar and its not Peter....still would have been cool though.


----------



## lrsach01 (Nov 22, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> That's where I'm at on the Sylar-as-Peter thing: we don't know much about him, it's certainly true, but what is it about _that_ speculation that seems so likely? Why is it any more likely than Sylar being Mandy Patinkin, or Abraham Lincoln, that's all I'm thinkin', the theory is stinkin'.




Oh sure, I was the first to admit it was a stretch. But my reasoning was clearly posted. The most compelling bit of information was Sylar's apparent use of different powers. This seamed like Peter's ability. Then I stretched it to the point where Peter was killing these people to absorb their power. The biggest reason for me is that I'm a fan of Joss Whedon...therefore I'm always looking for twist. 

Of course, I've already admitted I'm wrong so its pretty much accademic. Oh well...better luck next time.


----------



## Henry (Nov 22, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She tripped and fell, as in the picture.  Then a second later Peter was there to help her, heck he could have been the shadowy figure shown in the painting.  I'd have to check back on the timing . . .




There was a scene where she was running alone on the steps. So far, I don't think ANY of Isaac's pictures have gone wrong yet. That's damned cool.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 22, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> "The only thing you'll regret is denying who you really are!"
> 
> Uggh. Meet Zach, the self-actualized fourteen-year-old.




Considering it's a principle plot point that Claire has been thinking she's a freak, their conversation makes perfect sense.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 22, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> There was a scene where she was running alone on the steps. So far, I don't think ANY of Isaac's pictures have gone wrong yet. That's damned cool.




Cool... if you like mushroom clouds in Manhattan. 

There still may be a reason to hide Sylar's face, even if he isn't one of the main characters.  If he appears _anywhere_ else, he'd be rapidly discovered by obsessive fans.  Maybe he's in the bar when Matt get's caught by Claire's dad.  Maybe he's in the background of some shot where Mohinder and Eden are talking.  If he were, and his face were shown we'd be all over it. 

So, we don't know where else he might be.  Hiding the face means we get to speculate.  He doesn't have to appear anywhere - we just have to have restricted information to have the opportunity to think about it.  Consider it use of "network externalities" to enhance the show's popularity


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 22, 2006)

I think Sylar is Hiro's buddy Ando.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 22, 2006)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I think Sylar is Hiro's buddy Ando.




Ouch!  Now, wouldn't that be angsty?


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Sylar is Matthew Perry seeking the agent who signed him up for Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2006)

I think Sylar is the guy who introduces himself as Sylar in the preveiws for the next episode.  He is NOT Peter, and he is NOT Nathan, nor any other character.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 22, 2006)

New totally stupid theory (that doesn't work):

The bomb is radioactive guy going ballistic, not some intentional act.

Hiro goes back to save claire, to somehow get her to radioactive guy's wife before she dies, hmmm, but then they wouldn't need to save her, as she would have healed her before homecoming - damn.

I do still think the "bomb" is nuclear guy losing control somehow.

Oh well, I don't really need to guess, I just enjoy the trip on this one.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 22, 2006)

Bonzi said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Sylar is Matthew Perry seeking the agent who signed him up for Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip.




Why the bashing on Studio 60. I think I'm the only one here that enjoy that show.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 22, 2006)

Nope, I like Studio 60, quite a bit actually.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 22, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Why the bashing on Studio 60. I think I'm the only one here that enjoy that show.




It's a great show!!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 22, 2006)

Zaukrie said:
			
		

> New totally stupid theory (that doesn't work):
> 
> The bomb is radioactive guy going ballistic, not some intentional act.



So far, not a new theory, I think. 


> Hiro goes back to save claire, to somehow get her to radioactive guy's wife before she dies, hmmm, but then they wouldn't need to save her, as she would have healed her before homecoming - damn.



I don't understand how Claire could help save his wife - Claire can't transfer her power to others - Peter gains the powers of others around him...



> I do still think the "bomb" is nuclear guy losing control somehow.
> 
> Oh well, I don't really need to guess, I just enjoy the trip on this one.



Ah, guessing can increase the fun, but we shouldn't try to hard


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, i've not been reading the thread up until this week, so I'm sure it isn't a new theory.

Yeah, I realize the Claire idea doesn't work, but it occurred to me while I wasn't sleeping last night and just decided to post it.

great, entertaining show. And, I don't really watch tv.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 22, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Why the bashing on Studio 60. I think I'm the only one here that enjoy that show.




I enjoy the show as well, though there's a bit too much of Sorkin's self-insertion/proseletizing.  For example, in this recent episode Harriet's storyline is clearly an allusion to his ex's decision to do something similar.  Overall it's not terrible though, and this most recent episode is by far the best so far.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 22, 2006)

Claire's mom. 

Up until this week I thought of her as Oblivious Woman. Now I'm not so sure. During the discussion with Dad about Claire sneaking out to the Homecoming Dad made a couple of remarks that Mom should have reacted to, no matter how oblivious she is, but didn't. (When Dad says that he hoped that Claire would hate him for a long time, and that Mom didn't know what she'd done.) Now, admittedly, the scene can be taken either way, but now I'm thinking that she might not be nearly as clueless as she seems. Either way, kudus to all involved!

No, I don't have any insider info on who Syler is. I'm simply not blind. Despite the fact that my vision isn't that great these days it was still cyrtal clear that the actor playing him is not either of those playing Peter or Nathan. If I can see it, everyone else ought to be able to as well.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 22, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I enjoy the show as well, though there's a bit too much of Sorkin's self-insertion/proseletizing.  For example, in this recent episode Harriet's storyline is clearly an allusion to his ex's decision to do something similar.  Overall it's not terrible though, and this most recent episode is by far the best so far.



I very much enjoy it, too, and (perhaps because of my political/whatever background) don't mind the proselytizing.

And I agree that this most recent episode is the best ever. It really felt like the show had hit its swing... I hope it continues that way, and enough people watch it to let me keep watching it.


----------



## dravot (Nov 22, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I very much enjoy it, too, and (perhaps because of my political/whatever background) don't mind the proselytizing.
> 
> And I agree that this most recent episode is the best ever. It really felt like the show had hit its swing... I hope it continues that way, and enough people watch it to let me keep watching it.




I want to like it, I really do, but I've just about given up on it.   :\


----------



## Felon (Nov 22, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Whereas you can not determine sylar's motives from teh show you can certainly rule some things out, such as the peter/nathan/sylar thing. There's too much evidence to back up that this is just some wild speculation. There's not a shred of evidene that backs it up other than the wierd notion that if someone has the same hair color they must be the same person.




Well, actually, I don't think their hair color is all that similar....

If Sylar doesn't have a secret identity, if at the start of next week's episodes they show that he's the same guy in the image I posted, I'll be a little disappinted that they jerked the viewers around with carefully-screened shots revealing a single eye, but I'll get over it. If it turns out one of the wild theories is right, I'll be ecstatic. Small loss wagered against a big reward, that's the way I see it. 

However, several more elaborate reasons for the speculation has been cited than hair color. You're just incorrect on that count.



> I just think the director wanted to hide sylar until this and the next episode.




Glad to see you've developed your own theory, although I have to say it doesn't make much sense as to why someone would go slapping a dorky baseball cap onto their menacing killer villain just to string the viewer along and reveal that Sylar is actually...an ordinary-looking nobody. 



> If your argument is that if they havn't said otherwise then its a valid speculation then we can make wild assumptions as to the city that blew up is hollywood and not newyork, nickie is clair and big bird will show up with the power to manifest snuffleupagis.




Hey, go nuts. It's perfectly harmless.


----------



## Felon (Nov 22, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Considering it's a principle plot point that Claire has been thinking she's a freak, their conversation makes perfect sense.




I see this thread is chock-full of diehard contrarians. 

You can have awful dialogue in a conversation that "makes sense" (whatever that means). In the old days, we would have said that "the only thing you'll regret is denying who you really are" was like a line out of a cheesy after-school special. But I guess they don't have after-school specials on TV anymore.


----------



## Felon (Nov 23, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think Sylar is the guy who introduces himself as Sylar in the preveiws for the next episode.  He is NOT Peter, and he is NOT Nathan, nor any other character.




Missed the previews, so I"ll look forward to seeing how that plays out.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 23, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Glad to see you've developed your own theory, although I have to say it doesn't make much sense as to why someone would go slapping a dorky baseball cap onto their menacing killer villain just to string the viewer along and reveal that Sylar is actually...an ordinary-looking nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, go nuts. It's perfectly harmless.



Technically my theory is correct. The director obviously wanted to wait to reveal him in this and next episode because... well he revealed him in this and next episode   

Theory wise i think it was what someone else mentioned, i bet he's in some scenes as background and we would have noticed.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 23, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> If Sylar doesn't have a secret identity, if at the start of next week's episodes they show that he's the same guy in the image I posted, I'll be a little disappinted that they jerked the viewers around with carefully-screened shots revealing a single eye, but I'll get over it. If it turns out one of the wild theories is right, I'll be ecstatic. Small loss wagered against a big reward, that's the way I see it.




The writers and director are treating this series like a comic book. And to me that scene of Sylar's eye was straight out of a comic.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Glad to see you've developed your own theory, although I have to say it doesn't make much sense as to why someone would go slapping a dorky baseball cap onto their menacing killer villain just to string the viewer along and reveal that Sylar is actually...an ordinary-looking nobody.



It might be just to keep us off-balance and inject some horror/suspense into the story. We have no idea what Sylar can and can't do, how he looks like, what motives he has and so on. 
That makes him pretty creepy. 
We might see more into him than he actually is, and that might have been the point of the author. In the end, he might just be an ordinary guy with the telekinesis superpower with an unusual appetite.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 23, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Glad to see you've developed your own theory, although I have to say it doesn't make much sense as to why someone would go slapping a dorky baseball cap onto their menacing killer villain just to string the viewer along and reveal that Sylar is actually...an ordinary-looking nobody. .





			
				Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> The writers and director are treating this series like a comic book. And to me that scene of Sylar's eye was straight out of a comic.




Actually, they are treating it more as what it would be like if comic book superpowers started showing up in real life.

In real life, some of the most terrifying serial killers were dorky-looking ordinary nobodies.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 23, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> I see this thread is chock-full of diehard contrarians.
> 
> You can have awful dialogue in a conversation that "makes sense" (whatever that means). In the old days, we would have said that "the only thing you'll regret is denying who you really are" was like a line out of a cheesy after-school special. But I guess they don't have after-school specials on TV anymore.




No, I just don't see the dialogue as awful or stilted or anything else. I thought it was rather good. Since I've heard kids that age talk like that, I find it perfectly natural and beleivable.


----------



## Felon (Nov 23, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> No, I just don't see the dialogue as awful or stilted or anything else.



OK, we get it; you feel the urge to contradict what I said and you've done that. You can now run along and find somebody else to bother, thanks. :/


----------



## Felon (Nov 23, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Actually, they are treating it more as what it would be like if comic book superpowers started showing up in real life.
> 
> In real life, some of the most terrifying serial killers were dorky-looking ordinary nobodies.



Well, let's examine your thinking. Did they pick ordinary-looking schlubs to play the male leads, or did they cast really handsome men? With the exception of Hiro (the Screech of this group), wouldn't you say they went way more towards the hunk route? And would you call Nikki "ordinary-looking"?


			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> Technically my theory is correct. The director obviously wanted to wait to reveal him in this and next episode because... well he revealed him in this and next episode
> 
> Theory wise i think it was what someone else mentioned, i bet he's in some scenes as background and we would have noticed.



We shall see. Like I said, I didn't catch the preview, but I gotta wonder if they're gonna a throw us a curve ball after concealing his face for so long, and then just having someone step forward and say "yep, Sylar, that's me, nice to meet ya".


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 23, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, let's examine your thinking. Did they pick ordinary-looking schlubs to play the male leads, or did they cast really handsome men? With the exception of Hiro (the Screech of this group), wouldn't you say they went way more towards the hunk route? And would you call Nikki "ordinary-looking"?
> 
> We shall see. Like I said, I didn't catch the preview, but I gotta wonder if they're gonna a throw us a curve ball after concealing his face for so long, and then just having someone step forward and say "yep, Sylar, that's me, nice to meet ya".




With the exception of Ali Larter, most of the leads are very ordinary looking people who spend a lot of time with personal trainers to keep their bodies well toned, Masi Oka not withstanding.

That is the difference between Hollywood and real life. The stars in Hollywood work hard to keep their bodies in a shape that allows everyday folk to fantasize about them.


----------



## Felon (Nov 24, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> With the exception of Ali Larter, most of the leads are very ordinary looking people who spend a lot of time with personal trainers to keep their bodies well toned, Masi Oka not withstanding.
> 
> That is the difference between Hollywood and real life. The stars in Hollywood work hard to keep their bodies in a shape that allows everyday folk to fantasize about them.



Point taken, but you miss mine. Not every Hollywood actor has a personal trainer. If you want average-looking people without six-packs to play your characters, you can get'em. I'd also have to debate that guys like Mojinder and Peter, with their dimples and chiseled features, would do pretty well at a singles bar even without doing fifty situps a day. For Heroes, they wanted pretty people, not schlubs. 

Basically, they follow the same formula used by predecessors like Lost. You have one or two guys there to go against the Hollywood type (like Hurley), sort of like a token minority. Then when somebody says "geez, look at all those gorgeous people who crashed on that island", the contrarians can chime with their refusal of acknowledgment by saying "I hardly think Hurley's a stud" and from there they can equivocate other characters like Jack and Sawyer as being average-looking.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 24, 2006)

I got your point. But I have to disagree with you that you think the actors of Nathan and Mohinder are beyond the ordinary. 

Even in overweight middle America, I know lots of people just as good looking if some of the excess weight were removed from their frames. 

And that doesn't even begin to address the Sylar issue. If Sylar were the type of villain that depended on charming his victims, then I would concede that Sylar should not look like an ordinary schlub. But everything we've discovered about Sylar so far indicates that he avoids interpersonal confrontations. By extension, there is no reason for him to be more than ordinary looking.


----------



## Felon (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm digging around to see if I can download that damn preview, because I want to see this guy who says he's our big, bad supervillain.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 24, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> I'm digging around to see if I can download that damn preview, because I want to see this guy who says he's our big, bad supervillain.




There is a picture of him in the dinner in this thread.

Also your seem to be taken back by people contradicting you opinion, when you are in fact just as guilty of contradicting theirs


----------



## Felon (Nov 24, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> There is a picture of him in the dinner in this thread.



Yeah, man, I posted that image. But I didn't know if that was the same guy from this preview for next week's episode I'm hearing about.



> Also your seem to be taken back by people contradicting you opinion, when you are in fact just as guilty of contradicting theirs




The major distinction you're not taking stock of is that my position has been defensive; I staated my opinion, and other folks disputed it. Some just took pot shots. When folks open fire on my point of view, I'm entitled to assert my position. 

Moreover, as I assume you're referring largely to my comments to Wayne, I will add that IMO there's a big difference between engaging somene in debate and tersely contradicting everything they say (as aptly demonstrated in a well-known Monty Python skit). It's the difference between engaging someone in a fair duel and just sniping from the bushes and dashing off (and in this case it's sniping at somebody who's already fending off a handful of sparring partners).


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 24, 2006)

I also thought the dialogue between Claire and her buddy was quite good and enjoyable, and perfectly realistic (in the screenplay way, of course, where what would normally take an hour to say is said in 8 lines).


----------

